# New: Cast & Blast Shirts... Check it out



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

cool shirts  the cast and blast is my favorite


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] Cast & Blast [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

well guys i finally broke down and bought one of the shirts  wore it today out on the water and let me tell ya that the strategically placed netting under the arm and down the sides is the absolute bomb !! ;D feels like you got and air conditioner on board  definitely going to order more


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I have been getting them from Bob for a few years now. Love them and it is great year round.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah man i have worn this thing 2 days in a row now  washed it in between of course  ;D think i'm going to order a few more in the next day or two. if you guys can spend $50.00 on a "under armour" shirt you shouldnt have any problem having a few of these hanging in the closet


----------

